# Connectionpools mit BEA und Servlets



## jholzer (26. Aug 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Aktuell habe ich einige Servlets, die per Oracle-Driver direkt auf eine DB zugreifen.
Ich habe dabei beobachtet, daß nach einer gewissen Zeit nix mehr geht. Grund dafür: Die Verbindungen zu oracle scheinen nicht abgebaut zu werden, obwohl ich Sie im Java-Code explizit schließe. Da es im Debuggen von Eclipse aus wunderbar klappt, muss das Ganze wohl am BEA liegen.

Als eventuelles Lösungsmittel habe ich mir gedacht, die BEA Connectionpools zu verwenden. Leider ist meine Erfahrung diebezüglich äusserst rudimentär. Sprich: Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie ich mir im Java so eine Connection aus dem Pool fischen kann und dann meinem Connection-Objekt im Java zuweisen kann...

Hat jemand für mich ein paar Tip oder gar ein paar Zeile Beispielcode?

Danke schon mal äußerst viel sehr!

Gruß

J.


----------



## akira (26. Aug 2004)

Hi,

Connection-Pools und DataSources kannst Du über die console vom BEA-Server anlegen.
Dort vergibst Du auch einen JNDI-Namen für die DataSource. Über diesen Namen kannst Du dann in Deiner Anwendung auf die DataSource zugreifen. Das geht ungefähr so:


```
Context context = new InitialContext();
DataSource dataSource = (DataSource)context.lookup("dein.jndiname");
Connection con = dataSource.getConnection();
// ....
con.close(); // Damit wird die Connection an den Pool zurückgegeben
```


----------



## jholzer (27. Aug 2004)

HallO!

Erst mal Danke für den Tip!
Leider scheint das nicht das Problem gewesen zu sein. Bei einem DB-Zugriff über diesen con bekomme ich fehler, die auf eine fehlende Verbindung hindeuten.

Hast Du ne Ahnung, wie das Ganze von BEA-Seiten aus aussehen muss?


----------



## akira (27. Aug 2004)

Wie sieht denn der Fehler aus, der beim Verbindungsaufbau geworfen wird?

Vielleicht ist die DB auch einfach nicht erreichbar, z.B. Firewall   :bahnhof:


----------



## jholzer (1. Sep 2004)

Firewall kann nicht sein weil alles auf dem selben Server liegt.


----------

